# Can anyone estimate her due date?



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I am always willing to guess, I will guess January 22nd in 3 weeks. Totally a guess on my part, I took in the fact that she has somewhat of an udder going on, Not sure how big her udder normally gets, She doesn't look too puffy in the vulva area and appears to still have her ligs. So I say 3 weeks or so.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> I am always willing to guess, I will guess January 22nd in 3 weeks. Totally a guess on my part, I took in the fact that she has somewhat of an udder going on, Not sure how big her udder normally gets, She doesn't look too puffy in the vulva area and appears to still have her ligs. So I say 3 weeks or so.


She is laying around alot. Her ligs are still there and she moans alot chewing her cud. She is quite affectionate. Loves to be rubbed. I thought she was still set up a little high and hadn't dropped. I love everyones guesses and opinions.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree. Looks to me like she has at least 3 weeks to go maybe more.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I agree. Looks to me like she has at least 3 weeks to go maybe more.


Urrgghh...I want babies soon. I am so impatient! Lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Is she a ff or sr doe?


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Is she a ff or sr doe?


she is a senior - she is 3 years old and has had twins each pregnancy.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you checked her ligs? I would start keeping an eye on her with this not being her first kidding those bags can fill up quick. But since she doesn't look like she's dropped i'm going to say maybe a week to 3 weeks at the most.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder isn't tight yet, so, it may be two to 3 weeks yet.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Have you checked her ligs? I would start keeping an eye on her with this not being her first kidding those bags can fill up quick. But since she doesn't look like she's dropped i'm going to say maybe a week to 3 weeks at the most.


Thank you. Her ligs are not soft yet but I can get milk out of her.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Her udder isn't tight yet, so, it may be two to 3 weeks yet.


Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

crzenner said:


> Thank you. Her ligs are not soft yet but I can get milk out of her.


I have to tell you in the kindest way possible, that messing with her teats and trying to get milk out of her before she kids is a good way to give your doe masitits. The plug is in there for a reason, and by opening it up to the air you are also exposing it to bacteria. when the kids are nursing, They are nursing often and this helps flush out the teat and decrease the chances of getting mastitis. When a dairy animal is milked a dip is used to seal the teat after milking. Truely meant to be a suggestion of kindness, not meaing to be critical.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> I have to tell you in the kindest way possible, that messing with her teats and trying to get milk out of her before she kids is a good way to give your doe masitits. The plug is in there for a reason, and by opening it up to the air you are also exposing it to bacteria. when the kids are nursing, They are nursing often and this helps flush out the teat and decrease the chances of getting mastitis. When a dairy animal is milked a dip is used to seal the teat after milking. Truely meant to be a suggestion of kindness, not meaing to be critical.


Thank you for telling me that. I didn't take that critically. I didn't know. I learn something new every day.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

I took this picture this morning.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow 3 new babies. Doelings or bucklings? Congratulations.


----------



## crzenner (Dec 23, 2012)

One doeling and two bucklings


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

AWWWW!!!!! Congrats on the 3 new kiddos!!! So cute!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

awww so cute!! congrats, what a good momma. Guess she had us fooled by about a week.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!!!


----------

